# Genetic counseling - I am billing for an MD



## dpage77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am billing for an MD and a PA working in the same office with specialties in breast cancers. They are billing for genetic couseling and evaluation and management concecutively on the same day by using two e&m codes. I'm not sure this is the correct way to bill for these services. They are billing the office visit (99213) with dx 174.X and then they are also billing 99213 for the genetic counseling using dx V16.3. I believe they should be billing one e&m code utilizing total time spent for established patients. For new patients without disease or symptoms, they could bill the appropriate e&m along with 99401-99412. Am I correct? TIA


----------



## Cottrell (Feb 11, 2009)

*genetic counseling*

There is a genetic counseling HCPCS code.
S0265 for genetic counseling under physician supervision each 15 minutes.
Now as to whether insurance will pay for it is another question all together.


----------

